# Refilling LPG Tank



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just about to purchase our 1st rv.
How & where do i refill my LPG tank????
New Georgie Boy Maverick 315.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Find yourself a LPG dealer or petrol station with LPG and pop along. First time I did it, the bloke from the petrol station came out to show me how. Be aware that you may need adapters, these may or may not come with your new rv. The british LPG adapter is a bayonet type fitting.


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for your help, there is a LPG garage very close to me!

Stuart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

Also, when you have finished and disconnect the pump from your van, be prepared for a "HISSSSSSSSSSS" - this is quite normal.

Russell


----------

